# My Little Betta



## ThirdPotato (Feb 10, 2010)

Howdy! I draw a lot of betta related pictures. Here's one I'd like to share with you guys done in the style of My Little Pony.








*(Please don't redistribute this photo without permission!!)
*Fyuvix is my name on Deviantart
I take commissions, so do contact me via note if interested <3


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

Brohoof?
Nice picture.


----------



## Bresn (Sep 1, 2011)

Very nice pic!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

lol it is soo cute i would love one of mines XPPP very good drawing though love to see more


----------

